# Gesucht: Festplatten Mp3 Player mit Display & inkl. CD-Player für Integration in Stereoanlage



## feivel (4. März 2010)

*Gesucht: Festplatten Mp3 Player mit Display & inkl. CD-Player für Integration in Stereoanlage*

wie oben im Titel genannt:

gesucht wird ein Festplatten Mp3 Player in Stereoanlagen Baustein Design inkl. CD Player

ausserdem wären wichtig:

Netzwerkanschluss für Datenimport.
Titelsuche möglich
bzw. evtl sogar Explorerähnliche Ansicht (hatte ich so schon bei einem tragbaren DVD-Player.
und Festplattengröße ab 250 GB

kennt Ihr so ein Gerät oder ähnlich?

(Media PC wär jetzt keine Alternative )


----------



## Herbboy (4. März 2010)

*AW: Gesucht: Festplatten Mp3 Player mit Display & inkl. CD-Player für Integration in Stereoanlage*

Also, mit CD-Player UND Festplatte hab ich so was noch nie gesehen ^^ Stereoanlagen mit CD und USB, wo du dann ne externe anschließen könntest, gibt es aber.

Du suchst NUR einen Baustein, quasi nen stationären MP3-Player, oder? Stromanschluss, display, fernbedienbar, am besten mit HDD oder auch SD/USB-Slot? So was such ich auch schon lange (CD-LW wär mir aber egal): gibt es nicht! Jedenfalls nicht zu einem für mich halbwegs akzeptablen Preis, erst recht nicht im typischen hifi-Format. Überhaupt reine "stationöre" MP3-Player hab ich bisher nur 2-3 ganz exotische und sauteure Spartenlösungen gesehen. Einen für so 250-300€ ohne HDD, Design wie ein DVD-player. War aber ohne LAN, und das Display war maximal zur Anzeige EINES Titels brauchbar.

Die werten Hersteller scheinen wohl zu glauben, dass jeder seinen mind. 42 zoll LCD bei seinem Hifi-Equipment stehen hat und kein problem damit hat, ne Multimedia-HDD oder einen DVD-Player zum zusammenstellen von Playlisten usw. am LCD zu nutzen, vom Anzeigen des aktuellen Titels ganz zu schweigen...

zB CARUSO für läppsche 1600€...  naja, das ist "sogar" ein Verstärker inkl allem, aber trotzdem... 


Einzige Möglichkeit aktuell MIT Display wäre aktuell wohl ein Internetradio mit passenden Zusatzanschlüssen, zB :: mp3-player.de :: Info :: :: jetzt günstig bestellen CD player müßtest Du dann halt trotzdem separat nutzen. 

oder so was hier: :: mp3-player.de :: Info :: :: jetzt günstig bestellen plus CD Player.

Oder eine Multimedia-HDD mit Display, zB als biligstes die hier (Preis ohne HDD) Fantec MM-FHDL Media Player, LAN/USB 2.0 (1500) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland wobei mir DAS display viel zu klein wäre. 

hier wären weitere MM-HDDs mit Display: Video-Streaming Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland vlt. findest Du ja eine mit ausreichendem Display (mir wäre selbst die billigste zu teuer wenn man bedenkt, dass ein tragbarer MP3/Multimediaplayer mit ca. 10x6cm display nur 140€ mit 30GB eigenem Flashspeicher kostet Archos 605 WiFi 30GB (5G) (500947) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland )


----------



## feivel (4. März 2010)

*AW: Gesucht: Festplatten Mp3 Player mit Display & inkl. CD-Player für Integration in Stereoanlage*

hab was gefunden, das dem nahekommt aber das es wohl nicht mehr gibt....

Sony HAR-D1000

sowas würde mir schon gefallen....

leider ist von den von dir aufgezählten für mich nichts dabei..ich brauche zwingend einen CD-Player....und bevorzugt würde ich eben auch eine Festplatte mit drin haben


----------



## feivel (4. März 2010)

*AW: Gesucht: Festplatten Mp3 Player mit Display & inkl. CD-Player für Integration in Stereoanlage*

http://www.emt-studiotechnik.de/EMT 986 D.htm O_O


----------



## feivel (4. März 2010)

*AW: Gesucht: Festplatten Mp3 Player mit Display & inkl. CD-Player für Integration in Stereoanlage*

OLIVE | SAVE THE SOUND.

zefix..über 2000 euro...warum hab ich nur einen Geschmack den ich mir nicht leisten kann..


----------



## Herbboy (4. März 2010)

*AW: Gesucht: Festplatten Mp3 Player mit Display & inkl. CD-Player für Integration in Stereoanlage*

Ich hatte nen CDPlayer mit HDD entdeckt, aber nicht verlinkt, weil der kein MP3 kann...  

Aber überhaupt CD + LAN hab ich noch nie gesehen, nur 2-3 DVDPlayer mit LAN. CD + HDD hab ich sonst auch noch nie gesehen, außer dem og., der kein MP3 kann. Außer DVD-Recorder mit HDD).

Oder halt so Edel-Zeugs 


Ich versteh das auch nicht, warum es da nix erschwingliches gibt, dass man zB nem DVD-Player nicht einfach ein etwas größere Display spendiert, damit man da dann auch MP3 ohne TV einzuschalten abspielen+verwalten kann. Jeder drecks-50€-DVD-Player hat auch USB, wo man dann ne HDD dranmachen könnte - nur am Display hapert es... oder eben auch Multimedia-HDDs, wo man den ganzen HDMI+Videofile-Kram einfach wegläßt - das muss doch für 100€ machbar sein????


----------

